# My Porkers



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my Green Spotted Pufers. It is so hard to get a good shot of these monkeys! I just got them about 5 days ago.
I also have 5 Dwarf Puffers, I will get some pics of them next time.
I named them Puff, Bud & Chubbs.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, I like those! very cute!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, whats the minimum tank size for those? I'd heard a pair per 10GALS? 
Cute ones you've got there.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you!

They get to about 6" and are pretty aggressive so in my opinion 10 gallons is not enough room for even one. A pair should have around 55 gallons once full grown. The only reason they need such a big tank is because they can get pretty vicious and have some good chompers to do a lot of damage. They are also really active. They are MESSY MESSY eaters and being scaleless they are more susceptible to ammonia, nitrite and high nitrates. It's easier to control water conditions in a bigger tank.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

fat puffers are happy puffers !


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, theyre cute!!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

kk - Thanks Doodles!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They look like they're smiling


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

is that a penguin filter? Has the same strainer. Anyway nice GSP good luck caring for them, it's a species tank right?god i hope so those suckers get meaner when they age and will kill everything, maybe even each other when mature


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

